# Canon Image Gateway Down Can't use Wi-Fi



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2014)

I finally got the Wi-Fi up and working on my G1X after the delivery of a new Wi-Fi access point on Saturday. Then the power went out until midnight Sunday.

Now, I can't use it to transfer images to my computer wirelessly. The Canon image Gateway returns this message.

*This site is currently not available due to maintenance.*

Whoever is responsible for setting up a system that requires a unreliable site to be up and running in order to use Wi-Fi on a camera should be fired.

I like my G1X, but surely other cameras have Wi-Fi that is not set up by someone without a clue


----------



## zim (Aug 4, 2014)

Wait so...... In order to transfer files from your camera to your computer by WiFi you need an external site to be up and running??? You sure, sounds bezarro, Adobe would be proud ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2014)

Wi-Fi in cameras is strange. Its mostly optimized for transfer to smartphones, so if you want to use it where you do not have a long enough cord to reach your computer, you must take camera or card to the computer.

Samsung has about the best implementation. 

Canon has now responded that we should keep an eye out for the site to come back up later in the week.

If it were a one time happening, that might be ok, but their site has been down frequently, as I found out today by doing a search.

I'm disgusted, and considering a return of my camera. The dealer will not take it back, but at least Amex will refund $300 of the purchase price, and I can sell it.

The problem is that none of the cameras is very good at Wi-Fi, so there is not much to chose from. The Sony RX100 III will not transfer to a computer at all, you must go to the computer and pull the images, so its even worse.


----------

